# Use of 96372 multiple times



## Jennercoder (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi: I wanted to make sure I'm doing this correctly...

If I were billing this for the injection of 3 non-mixed, different drugs, I would bill 96372  3x  with a modifier -59. 
But, would I need to put one charge of 96372 on one line of the bill, and another line with 96372 2x with -59 on another?  
Or, as I have been doing, is it OK to do 96372  3x -59 on one line?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## natauzenet@gmail.com (Sep 18, 2014)

Hello,

I wanted to answer the question regarding the use of CPT 96372 if it could be billed more than once.
Yes it can, the CPT 96372 is not billable with units but the 59 modifier can be used. Of course you have to make sure that there're 2 or 3 different drugs, they aren't mixed and me I checked to see where the injections were given (the body site).
So if you have 3 different drugs and the dictation supports reporting the 3 drugs separately you code:
96372 for the 1st drug administered
then 96372/59 for the 2nd drug administered
and 96372/59 for the 3rd drug administered.

I hope this helps some.

Nat


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 18, 2014)

natauzenet@gmail.com said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to answer the question regarding the use of CPT 96372 if it could be billed more than once.
> Yes it can, the CPT 96372 is not billable with units but the 59 modifier can be used. Of course you have to make sure that there're 2 or 3 different drugs, they aren't mixed and me I checked to see where the injections were given (the body site).
> ...


This is exactly how I do it and have never had a problem.


----------

